# Punk migration NOLA



## xbocax (Jul 12, 2011)

so just went on my first train hopping expedition colton to PDX and met tons of cool peeps only 1 that was a dip shit ha.....anywho I heard from a 2 of the guys as well as read in an article that since Katrina tons o punx have been migrating to NOLA to take advantage of the abandoned houses and squat. Sounded awesome still they started telling me about how most of the houses are now in i guess youd call them dangerous neighborhoods. handfull of punx have been reported killed in these neighborhoods. One of the dudes i was riding with said his friend was stabbed and killed while his gf was gang raped. IDK just opening this up for discussion and maybe a heads up to think twice before you go wandering into dangerous neighborhoods thinking its all good.


----------



## CXR1037 (Jul 12, 2011)

I've heard nothing but shit about Nola. But I've never been so maybe all those people are lying...

Also, punks head to Nola because they're like migratory birds. When it gets cold they go to Nola to drink hard, when it gets hot they go to PDX to shoot heroin.

- i should film a documentary on them...


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, Thank You for opening up this discussion !
I reallly appreciate it.
I was raised in LA but my family are NOLA born and bred (dirt poor/working class & some farmers)
and many of my relatives still live around NOLA & Louisiana....

My question or point would be that people need to think about WHY
they are going to NOLA in the first place ?
Are you going to be a part of a community - to contribute to
the rebuilding of NOLA after Katrina, to resist gentrification,
racism ? Class ism ?

OR are you going to be a fucking tourist who takes & takes and
contributes NOTHING ?????????????

Okay, organized positive (not scumbag) squatting & busking - fine.
But what abou the hordes of scum fuck oogles (Oggles NOT Punks)who are going into
these poverty stricken - not just poor neighborhoods and
spanging, stealing - take take take from folks who are already at
rock bottom ????
What are folks doing to GIVE BACK and contribute to NOLA ??
and not JUST be parasite scumfucks & oogles ???????

Personally I think the parasite oogles are as bad as the fucked up landlords
and yuppies that are taking over since Katrina...............

And YES it sucks that activists (not oogles) have been murdered down
in NOLA ... 3 Food Not Bombs folks that I know of have been murdered as
well as they young woman who started the San Francisco Really Really Free Market.
But we need to think about all the local crime & the city feeding on itself due to:
Poverty, racism, classism +hopelessnes...............

There is a REALLY good article about this very subject
in the Summer 2011 issue of Slingshot - folks should read it.
Maybe someone could post a link if possible.

Anyay some stuff to think on from someone with a direct personal family
tie to NOLA..........................


----------



## Gudj (Jul 12, 2011)

I like nola, and have friends with long term squats there and they like it too.
It is a place where street violence with other poor people is more common than some other popular destinations (west coast) and it really fucking sucks that friends or allies or anyone gets jumped, killed, and raped there.
I think it's still a good place to go and start something, but keeping in mind and being prepared for violence from non-state sources as well as the state is obviously important.
I hope we don't have to hear another fucked up story like that again, because I hope that people are taking preparedness and self-defense more seriously in our circles.


----------

